# Fanned frets



## big sal cbk (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm currently looking into getting a custom 11 string bass made and I noticed that most of these extended range instruments have fanned frets.

When I enquired on the price I noticed that there was no price for regular frets but the cost for fanned frets was quite high. So I was just wondering what the pros and cons to having fanned frets are, like does it make the instrument easier to play? Does it affect the sound? etc.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Hallic (Mar 2, 2011)

Pro's:
- Depending a scale difference between the bass/treble more ergonomic for your frettinghand
- Better string tension gradient if you use strings that linearly increase in string gauge
-smaller scale on treble side for quick soloing, longer scale on bass for a more clearly bass sound
-Better overal-intonation
-You'll look like someone who takes music seriously(thats just me saying ;P)



Con's:

-you might get cold hands(JK XD) 
-People might go into shock seeing you playing this
-more expensive?


Did i forget anything¿?


----------



## big sal cbk (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info man, very helpful indeed!
The fact that it was more expensive to get frets fanned on a custom instrument was a bit of a shock to me too. I would have expected that the same equipment and labour involved is the same. In the end I might get fanned frets because I'll be paying a considerable amount for the bass so paying a bit more to get it perfect and easier to play makes sense, somewhat anyway!

Thanks again!


----------



## angus (Mar 2, 2011)

Wait, have you ever played anything a) with fanned frets, and b) with more than 7 strings? You can get away with not doing B if you really think you need an 11 string, but you NEED to play a bass with fanned frets first. Some people like it, some don't, so when you are already moving to something as different as an 11 string, you should ABSOLUTELY make sure you like the feel of fanned frets, too. 

To say it's "easier to play" is a complete misnomer and not why you get fanned frets- yes, the treble scale is shorter, but the bass scale is longer, which is much more uncomfortable. It's done to tonal balance reasons. It will most certainly NOT make the bass easier to play.

It costs more because it is substantially more difficult to build and setup. It is a lot more work than straight frets.

Who are you planning to have build it?


----------



## big sal cbk (Mar 2, 2011)

I messed around with a fanned 6 string in a shop so it was only brief but it did feel comfortable enough to play, I was more so curious about the effect it would have on an extended range instrument as you see fanned frets on them more often than not.

I'm more than likely gonna go with jerzy drozd but I have looked at other options such as Conklin since I own a gt7 and love it to bits! I'd be open to suggestions if anybody would know any other decent custom shops around.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 2, 2011)

angus said:


> Wait, have you ever played anything a) with fanned frets, and b) with more than 7 strings? You can get away with not doing B if you really think you need an 11 string, but you NEED to play a bass with fanned frets first. Some people like it, some don't, so when you are already moving to something as different as an 11 string, you should ABSOLUTELY make sure you like the feel of fanned frets, too.


This is definitely true. On an aircraft carrier like an 11-string though, any fan will be spread over a lot of width, making it easier to adapt to.



> To say it's "easier to play" is a complete misnomer and not why you get fanned frets- yes, the treble scale is shorter, but the bass scale is longer, which is much more uncomfortable. It's done to tonal balance reasons. It will most certainly NOT make the bass easier to play.


I'd disagree. It's certainly no harder to play my Dingwall than my parallel-fretted basses, and I have small hands so you'd expect the low B reach to be a problem, but it's not. Certainly trickier with chords up high, but not harmfully so.



> It costs more because it is substantially more difficult to build and setup. It is a lot more work than straight frets.
> 
> Who are you planning to have build it?



Definitely true. The luthier has to custom calculate the angle and location of each fret, and can't just use a perpendicular miter box to cut fret slots. Also, pickups and bridge often need to be specially sourced, and if you're going with a back-angled headstock the compound angle involved there is a pain in the butt to calculate and build properly.

With that kind of range though, I'd seriously consider it. You will get a more balanced tone and feel across the strings, and won't have to compromise between worrying about snapping high strings due to excess tension while simultaneously not having enough tension on the lower ones.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 2, 2011)

big sal cbk said:


> I messed around with a fanned 6 string in a shop so it was only brief but it did feel comfortable enough to play, I was more so curious about the effect it would have on an extended range instrument as you see fanned frets on them more often than not.
> 
> I'm more than likely gonna go with jerzy drozd but I have looked at other options such as Conklin since I own a gt7 and love it to bits! I'd be open to suggestions if anybody would know any other decent custom shops around.


Jerzy Drozd makes fanned fret basses? Damn it, that makes me want one even more  What model are you looking for?
As for the fanned frets... it might just be me, but when I first played my fanned fret 6-string it took virtually no time to get used to it. After playing it for over a year, it feels weird getting back to straight frets. For an 11-string, it sounds like a really good idea. Looking forward to a NBD


----------



## big sal cbk (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't know he did it either until I mailed him, doesn't mention fanned frets on the site anyway. The model I'm gonna go with is the new soul model, another thing not on the site (must need to update it), but its very similar to the basic model. No idea when I'm gonna get it, I'm just in the idea process at the minute but when I have the money, hopefully soon enough, I'll order it.


----------

